# гоготaть, кудaхтать



## Interprete

Hello,

In my Russian lesson of the day, I learn that Птицы галдят, гуси гогочут, куры кудахчут...
I can't even find those verbs in the online dictionary.
I have managed to find on google that the infinitive form of галдят is галдеть but I'm not sure about гогочут.

More importantly, are these words common in Russian? Frankly, I didn't even know the proper word in French (my mother tongue) to describe the sound made by a goose until I checked just now. So I'm wondering if these words are worth memorising in Russian? Do they appear in other contexts/set phrases ? This makes me lose confidence in the manual I'm using to learn Russian... I hope I'm wrong.

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Drink

I've never heard "гого́чут" or "куда́хчут" (I looked up the infinitives and they are гогота́ть and куда́хтать). I did know that гуси say га-га-га.


----------



## Interprete

Oh God... should I throw this book away? It was great up to this lesson...


----------



## rusita preciosa

These are very common words in Russian (well, probably as common as the French glousser and cacarder), so don't throw your book away.

In addition to the literal meaning (sounds made by the respective birds), they have figurative meanings:
гоготaть - to hoot / to laugh loud / to have a belly laugh
кудaхтать - to make a fuss / to fuss around


----------



## Interprete

rusita preciosa said:


> These are very common words in Russian (well, probably as common as the French glousser and cacarder), so don't throw your book away.
> 
> In addition to the literal meaning (sounds made by the respective birds), they have figurative meanings:
> гоготaть - to hoot / to laugh loud / to have a belly laugh
> кудaхтать - to make a fuss / to fuss around


Oh I see, so that may be why the authors thought it useful to include them - the figurative meanings (I mean, honestly, ask a number of French people what cacarder means, and 80% will have no clue  ).


----------



## lena55313

Drink said:


> I did know that гуси say га-га-га.


*га-га-га* is a sound of goose, but the verb describing this sound is *гогочет* 
*куд-кудах* or* кудах-тах-тах* or *ко-ко-ко* are sounds of a hen, but the verb is *кудахчет* (кудахтать)


----------



## igusarov

Interprete said:


> are these words common in Russian?


Well, I think all small children are taught onomatopoeia:
Собака говорит "гав-гав". Собака *лает* (inf.: лаять).
Кошка говорит "мяу-мяу". Кошка *мяукает* (inf.: мяукать).
Ворона говорит "кар-кар". Ворона *каркает* (inf.: каркать).
Овца говорит "ме-ме". Овца *блеет* (inf.: блеять).
...
and so on for all common animals. So I believe these words are known to most native speakers. As Rusita said, many of them can be used figuratively.


----------



## lena55313

igusarov said:


> Овца говорит "ме-ме". Овца *блеет* (inf.: блеять).


Овца говорит бе-бе, это коза говорит ме-ме )))
Кстати, а что делает коза, когда говорит ме-ме? Тоже блеет или мемекает? ))


----------



## Drink

lena55313 said:


> Овца говорит бе-бе, это коза говорит ме-ме )))



Разве эти звуки не пишутся через "э"?


----------



## lena55313

Раньше в детских книжках всегда писали через "е". Можно, наверное, написать бэээ или мэээ, если есть цель натуралистически передать звук)))


----------



## igusarov

lena55313 said:


> Овца говорит бе-бе, это коза говорит ме-ме )))
> Кстати, а что делает коза, когда говорит ме-ме? Тоже блеет или мемекает? ))


Спасибо, что поправили!
Я думаю, что официально коза тоже блеет. Мекать - это в неформальной обстановке.


----------



## Maroseika

According to the oficial dictionaries, , козы и овцы блеют и мекают.


----------



## Q-cumber

rusita preciosa said:


> These are very common words in Russian (well, probably as common as the French glousser and cacarder), so don't throw your book away.
> 
> In addition to the literal meaning (sounds made by the respective birds), they have figurative meanings:
> гоготaть - to hoot / to laugh loud / to have a belly laugh
> кудaхтать - to make a fuss / to fuss around


And "галдеть" - to clamour, to make noise, to chatter loudly.


----------



## Maroseika

Interprete said:


> I can't even find those verbs in the online dictionary.
> I have managed to find on google that the infinitive form of галдят is галдеть but I'm not sure about гогочут.


By the way, you can find infinitives in the WR dictionary: 
гогочут
кудахчут


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> Разве эти звуки не пишутся через "э"?


"Бэээ" пишут, когда хотят выразить на письме отвращение к чужой блевотине, например.


----------



## Interprete

Maroseika said:


> By the way, you can find infinitives in the WR dictionary:
> гогочут
> кудахчут


Yes but at my current level, I had no way to guess that there is a relationship between, for example, гогочут and гоготать, I thought they were unrelated 

Thanks everyone!


----------

